# Sunchaser Vacation Villas at Riverside



## timesharer (Feb 13, 2015)

In the RCI directory, Sunchaser Vacation Villas (#C158) got the RCI Silver Crown award, and Sunchaser Vacation Villas at Riverside (#C521) got the RCI Hospitality award.  Are they at the same building?  Are the units about the same quality?  Are the units Sunchaser Vacation Villas at Riverside old or being remodled?

Are they located within the National Park, so that one needs 
to purchase the weekly National Park pass in order to stay there for a week?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## qb_bc (Feb 13, 2015)

They are different complexes. The Riverside bldgs are more like an apartment complex, but were very comfortable when we stayed there. We had a one bedroom unit. The villas are where the Clubhouse and facilities are. You need to drive between them and Riverside. 

They are not in the National Park, so you don't need a park pass. 

There is controversy regarding the upgrades to them, so can't comment on condition. Riverside would be getting long in the tooth unless they were remodeled. Check the long thread to get an idea. 

We found lots to do for a week, but it would have been pushing it for two unless you like to do a lot of golfing.


----------



## kenie (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't have access to RCI amore, but aren't the Vacation Villas part of the Hillside complex while the Riverside Villas would be part of the clubhouse/facilities building. We own at Hillside and are part of the legal action.
Riverside is the original development while Hillside is a series of 3 or 4 story apartment buildings on the hill above Riverside. A car isn't needed to get between the two.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 13, 2015)

I exchanged into Riverside in May 2013.  They were in the process of demolishing one of the buildings so there was a lot of construction going on.  The view out over the golf course was still nice, but the construction noise was a negative.  In addition, there was a lot of deferred maintenance so we had some issues with things in the unit.  With the ongoing legal fight, I suspect these issues have gotten worse.  I am returning this May but will stay at Mountainside which is across the highway and not managed by or affiliated with the Sunchaser folks.  I think the latter should be avoided.  

Also note that while you can access the national parks, they are a 1 (Kootenay)-2 (Banff or Yoho) hour drive away.  Doable for a day trip but not a good option is you want to go for a hike every day.  

Sue


----------

